# Beer and Bourbon Festival: Timonium, Maryland (March 24th)



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Unfortunately I will be out of town...but thought I would post for anyone else in the area that may want to attend.

http://beerandbourbon.com/bbb_showInfo.htm

To Quote:
"Join us for a great day of beer guzzling, bourbon tasting, music listening, *cigar smoking*, and barbeque eating. 40+ Brews, 20 Bourbons and numerous BBQ tastes are available for sampling. Everything is on-site for you."


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

UH-OH! This could be me.:ss Any other gorillas going to this event?


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Darn! Darn! Darn! I am supposed to be out of town that weekend! This sounds up my alley. Why God of Cigars must you do this to me?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

bump


----------

